# Meeting my hairless boys!



## kkmarie

I'm picking up my two hairless boys today! Can't wait to meet them  I'll post pics as soon as possible!


----------



## kkmarie

Pics! No names yet and not so good pictures, but they are so freaking adorable! Very curious  Now they are all pooped and sleeping on my lap. (Don't mind the mess in the background lol...they just had some new toys arrive today)









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Saladgirl1234

Oh! They are too cute!


----------



## brittbritt

They are too precious for words.


----------



## kriminologie

That cuteness is ridic!


----------



## kerrisaysque

Oh my goodness what cuties!


----------



## kkmarie

Thanks! I literally squealed when I saw that they were not only hairless, but dumbos. So friggin cute


----------



## Raturday

Oh my goodness, those dumbo ears look even more adorable on hairless rats! Cuties!


----------



## SezSorkin

Raturday said:


> Oh my goodness, those dumbo ears look even more adorable on hairless rats! Cuties!


Agreed! Sooo cute


----------



## Nauseum

Holy moly! That is way too much cute to handle!


----------

